# What the heck is a Niddy Noddy?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I was commissioned once again to make a knitting accessory made of wood. Well in this case it’s more of a spinning accessory. My friend that knits also took up the hobby of spinning her own yarn. So this thing is used to wind the yarn on to hold and stretch it after it’s been spun. BTW I get another scarf out of the deal. 

The arms are made from poplar 1x2’s glued together. This resulted in a cool almost book matched effect. The handle is a 1” poplar dowel.

This was also the 1st thing that touched my new router table (with a round over bit). Even before I installed the incra fence or miter track.

Here’s the final result:




























And some pics of the production:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nick, another beautifully made project and as for the photo-shoot, well this is what I keep going on about, it's fine for members to post a shot or two of a finished project, but is there ANYONE out there that who wouldn't prefer what Nick has just posted, a record of HOW the project was made. Again, well done Nick.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Nick

What is a Niddy Noddy ?? = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niddy_noddy

But I like yours much better 

http://members.tripod.com/~pagan696/Niddy-Noddy.html
http://www.doctordirt.com/blog/niddy.html
========


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Harry! I'm putting the finishing touches (sand and poly) on my mom's rail / stile / panel plant stand now. I'm going to have a more detailed post on how that went together as it was the 1st project I made on the new router table.

And thanks for the links Bj! MY friend did send me the PVC link. She requested hers be made of wood


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

My friend got her niddy noddy and likes it so far. Here is a pic of it in action with some yarn that she recently spun. This is the larger of the two handles I made for her which produces an 80” skein.


----------

